# Socializing Lola



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

I have to say, she has been amazing !
Every day we take her down to either the local flea market,a grocery store,our son's jui jitsu or my kickboxing place where she meets tons and tons of people, especially kids.

She is almost 3 months old so she is going through a bit of a biting phase but she always does so great when greeting people, she has never once tried to nibble any hands, she always licks and leans in for attention then quickly moves on.

She is SUCH an amazing dog !!!:wub:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Lola sounds like a well adjusted pup, it's nice that you are able to take her to so many places.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Socialization is really important, sounds like you are doing a great job.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

WTG to you and Lola


----------

